# House Report: 4/8/2014 - "First Smallmouth of the Year"



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I hit the LMR for the first time on foot this year, scouting for bait locations and checking to see how bad the muddy water looked. It was bad...but I still threw a line out anyways. I was surprised to actually hook up with a fish on one of my first few casts, but the fun was short-lived as I lost the only smallmouth lure I had in my bag. 

In honor of my favorite OGF celebrity, Trailbreaker, here's my recollection of the trip:

*"Hit the LMR it was muddy
threw a tube and caught a fish
lost my tube on the very next cast and went home."*


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

He did swallow that tube, though.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha i love the trailbreaker version. and nice smallmouth!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Stop fishing for smallmouth.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Stop fishing for smallmouth.


Dude, I told you...I was looking for bait, I swear. I don't know how that tube got in my pocket in the first place. Oh, and just so you know...that smallie was easily 26 inches so you are lucky I didn't have a ruler on me or Garrett's silly little green fish contest would be *OVER*.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Come on man that fish is brown not green...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Your tribute to TB was too long, I almost stopped reading it. TB has perfected getting to the point, next time please do the same. Will the real TrailBreaker please stand up!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Bazzin05 said:


> Come on man that fish is brown not green...


Try not to be upset with him. HOUSE is from a different generation, like Paula Deen.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hum, first smallie of the year you say, and yet there are two listed on your 2014 fish. Must be a typo Nice fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Im just impressed somebody caught one, last time I saw the LMR I hadn't seen that big of a muddy mess since I had to pick up House's sister after she got in that fight in parking lot of the Lion's Den up 75 in Jeffersonville.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> Hum, first smallie of the year you say, and yet there are two listed on your 2014 fish. Must be a typo Nice fish.


Okay fine, Sherlock "Mason 52" Holmes, I lied! After I lost my only tube, I went back to my car I had second thoughts about leaving with just one fish so I tied on a curly tailed-grub and went back and caught another fish. I was embarrassed to be throwing a tube and didn't want my striper friends to think I'm getting soft. 

Well played, Sir...I'll fix my TB tribute. I'll have to keep an eye on you musky guys from now on. Crafty bunch of fella's... 








Guilty as charged 

*Hit the LMR it was muddy
threw a tube and caught a fish
lost my tube on the very next cast
went back to my car and tied on a grub
caught another fish
lost the grub on the very next cast and went home
lied on OGF
sorry
*


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Did a carp jump?


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Those rocks sure look familiar!



HOUSE said:


> Okay fine, Sherlock "Mason 52" Holmes, I lied! After I lost my only tube, I went back to my car I had second thoughts about leaving with just one fish so I tied on a curly tailed-grub and went back and caught another fish. I was embarrassed to be throwing a tube and didn't want my striper friends to think I'm getting soft.
> 
> Well played, Sir...I'll fix my TB tribute. I'll have to keep an eye on you musky guys from now on. Crafty bunch of fella's...
> 
> ...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I was embarrassed to be throwing a tube and didn't want my striper friends to think I'm getting soft. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
To late!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Try not to be upset with him. HOUSE is from a different generation, like Paula Deen.


House is the guy you here saying, " I'm not racist, I have a friend that's green".


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Your tribute to TB was too long, I almost stopped reading it.


Lol...true.


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

Gibson you said it before I could.Poem has to end with, "A carp jumped"........


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay fine, Sherlock "Mason 52" Holmes, I lied

First time I've ever heard of a fisherman lying. Maybe I should change my user name to Sherlock... I have heard people always return to the scene of the crime.

The reason I noticed it was I looking at all the fish you have caught this year. That's a great year of fishing for most people.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> Okay fine, Sherlock "Mason 52" Holmes, I lied
> 
> First time I've ever heard of a fisherman lying. Maybe I should change my user name to Sherlock... I have heard people always return to the scene of the crime.
> 
> The reason I noticed it was I looking at all the fish you have caught this year. That's a great year of fishing for most people.


Yea Mason,you can tell when Fishermen lie.Their lips move.
House,don't fish for Muskies!!You do quite well on all other species.LOL.




Roscoe


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> The reason I noticed it was I looking at all the fish you have caught this year. That's a great year of fishing for most people.


One good thing about going after big hybrids is that I catch a lot of other big fish without stripes. I usually do really well early in the year, but it's hard to keep up this pace. I'm sure you can relate with your musky fishing if you're casting those huge lures. It's only April and my back already needs a break!
-House

PS: I caught another FishOhio yesterday - I went back out after work and took another shot at the muddy water and was able to haul out a decent catfish. It pulled a little harder than those two small greenbeans from yesterday:


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Your tribute to TB was too long, I almost stopped reading it. TB has perfected getting to the point, next time please do the same. Will the real TrailBreaker please stand up!


here i am the real TB


----------

